
Show HN: MediaBub – A Hacker News for News and Media Professionals - sparkzilla
http://mediabub.com
======
sparkzilla
Hi, thanks for taking a look at Mediabub. This is a preview of the site. Feel
free to sign up and upvote, comment, or add posts. We will do an invite-only
launch in the next week or so.

